# Das ist der Grund, warum / aus dem...



## bearded

Guten Tag allerseits

Ich vergleiche zwei Sätze:
Aus diesem Grund ist er gekommen
Das ist der Grund, warum er gekommen ist.
Wieso 'warum' und nicht 'woraus'? Ist es Analogie zum Englischen 'the reason why' ? Zu dieser x-ten Besonderheit der deutschen Sprache würde ich gerne Euere Kommentare lesen, und bedanke mich im voraus.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Das Entscheidende ist, dass *warum er gekommen ist *als indirekter Fragesatz aufgefasst wird, und nicht als vom Nomen _Grund_ abhängiger Relativsatz.

_warum _ist einfach das Standardadverb im direkten und - wie hier - indirekten Fragesatz. Ich sag auch gern _weshalb.

_


----------



## bearded

Schimmelreiter said:


> Das Entscheidende ist, dass *warum er gekommen ist *als indirekter Fragesatz aufgefasst wird, und nicht als vom Nomen _Grund_ abhängiger Relativsatz.
> 
> _warum _ist einfach das Standardadverb im direkten und - wie hier - indirekten Fragesatz. Ich sag auch gern _weshalb.
> 
> _


Ich verstehe, aber kann man auch sagen ''Der Grund, aus dem er gekommen ist'' ?


----------



## Schimmelreiter

bearded man said:


> Ich verstehe, aber kann man auch sagen ''Der Grund, aus dem er gekommen ist'' ?


Hier mit _woraus_ oder _aus dem _einen von _Grund_ abhängigen Relativsatz zu bilden, ist ungebräuchlich. Im besten Fall klingt es manieriert-ironisch. Formal korrekt ist es natürlich. Gebräuchlich ist, wie gesagt, ein indirekter Fragesatz. Für den kommen ja mehrere Adverbien in Frage: _warum, weshalb, wieso, weswegen.

_Nicht falsch verstehen: Das Ungebräuchliche ist nicht falsch. Eher als _woraus_ kann ich mir - wenn es denn ein Relativsatz sein soll - _aus dem _vorstellen.


----------



## bearded

Schimmelreiter said:


> Hier mit _woraus_ oder _aus dem _einen von _Grund_ abhängigen Relativsatz zu bilden, ist ungebräuchlich. Im besten Fall klingt es manieriert-ironisch. Formal korrekt ist es natürlich. Gebräuchlich ist, wie gesagt, ein indirekter Fragesatz. Für den kommen ja mehrere Adverbien in Frage: _warum, weshalb, wieso, weswegen.
> 
> _Nicht falsch verstehen: Das Ungebräuchliche ist nicht falsch. Eher als _woraus_ kann ich mir - wenn es denn ein Relativsatz sein soll - _aus dem _vorstellen.


Für 'romanische' Muttersprachler klingt dieser deutsche indirekte Fragesatz nach 'Grund' recht seltsam, und unser 'Irrtum' (Neigung zur Bildung eines Relativsatzes) wird durch zwei Faktoren verstärkt:
1. In allen romanischen Sprachen ist nach 'Grund' ein Relativsatz zu finden (la raison pour laquelle.., la ragione per cui..). Selbst auf Englisch wäre der Ausdruck 'the reason for which' nicht falsch;
2. Das Wort 'warum' wird als eine alte Form von 'worum' verstanden (also der Grund,worum..), welche einen Relativsatz einleiten kann. Auch 'weshalb' u.Ä. - mit Ausnahme von 'wieso' - sind in diesem Sinne zweideutig. Ich bin froh, dass die Sachlage jetzt geklärt ist: in der deutschen Sprache ist der Relativsatz zwar korrekt, aber ungebräuchlich.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

bearded man said:


> der Grund,worum..


Das ginge gar nicht. Das wäre ja gleichbedeutend mit _der Grund, *um* den ..._, und _*um* einen Grund_ tut man ja gar nichts.

Ein schön altmodischer Relativsatz könnte lauten: _Das ist der Grund, *dessentwegen* er gekommen ist._


----------



## bearded

Ich weiß, dass 'der Grund worum..' heutzutage nichts bedeutet, aber vielleicht zur Zeit, als 'worum' zu 'warum' wurde (welches ist ansonsten der Ursprung von 'warum'?) hieß 'um' auch 'wegen', wie im heutigen Adverb 'darum' = deswegen (warum? darum!)
EDIT: Berichtigung
Zeitlich ist es umgekehrt: es kam zuerst 'warum' und dann 'worum':  Der Teil 'war-' soll altgermanisch für 'wo' sein (vgl. schwed. var, engl. where). Somit ist 'warum' ein Überbleisel.


----------



## Glockenblume

bearded man said:


> Ich verstehe, aber kann man auch sagen ''Der Grund, aus dem er gekommen ist'' ?



Ich pflichte Schimmelreiter bei seinen Ausführungen bei und möchte noch ergänzen:
die Wörter wo(r)+[Präposition] verwendet man als Fragewörter, die Verbindung [Präposition + Relativpronomen] zur Einleitung eines Relativsatzes. Umgekehrt wird es manchmal gemacht, aber das wird - wenn ich mich nicht irre - als umgangssprachlich angesehen:
Womit schreibst du? Das ist der Stift, mit dem ich schreibe. (= normales Deutsch)
Mit was schreibst du? (= umgangssprachlich?) Das ist der Stift, womit ich schreibe. (= umgangssprachlich?)


----------



## manfy

bearded man said:


> Ich verstehe, aber kann man auch sagen ''Der Grund, aus dem er gekommen ist'' ?


Obige Erklärungen klingen zwar gut und ergeben Sinn aber ich habe Probleme diese Ausdrucksweise als ungewöhnlich anzusehen! Gilt dies wirklich als (evtl. südliche) Umgangssprache??

Vergleiche:
"Der Grund, warum er gekommen ist" entspricht "Warum ist er gekommen?"
"Der Grund, aus dem er gekommen ist" entspricht "Aus welchem Grund ist er gekommen?"
Ich halte beide Varianten für korrektes und stilistisch gutes Standarddeutsch - oder steh ich hier auf dem Schlauch??


----------



## berndf

manfy said:


> Ich halte beide Varianten für korrektes und stilistisch gutes Standarddeutsch - oder steh ich hier auf dem Schlauch??


Er will wissen, warum wir nicht sagen _Das ist der Grund, *wor*aus *er gekommen ist_, weil man ja _*aus* einem Grund kommt_.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

manfy said:


> Gilt dies wirklich als (evtl. südliche) Umgangssprache??


Davon kann überhaupt keine Rede sein. 
_
Der Grund, aus dem er gekommen ist_ 

ist vollkommen korrekt. Ich seh schon, ich hätt nicht eine Gebräuchlichkeitsdiskussion beginnen sollen, ist sonst auch nicht meine Art.

Es begann alles damit, dass bearded man in 
_
Das ist der Grund, warum er gekommen ist. 
_
das Adverb _warum _durch das Relativpronomen _woraus_ ersetzen wollte. Daraufin schrieb ich ungeschickterweise in Sachen _Relativsatz vs. indirekter Fragesatz _von Ungebräuchlichkeit des ersteren, allerdings nicht ohne 
_
Eher als _woraus_ kann ich mir - wenn es denn ein Relativsatz sein soll - _aus dem_ vorstellen. 
_
hinzuzusetzen.

Dann wies bearded man zurecht darauf hin, dass _warum_ historisch auch ein Relativpronomen war.

Wenn ich doch den von mir selbst verschuldeten Gebräuchlichkeitsquatsch wieder loswerden könnte!


----------



## berndf

bearded man said:


> Wieso 'warum' und nicht 'woraus'? Ist es Analogie zum Englischen 'the reason why' ? Zu dieser x-ten Besonderheit der deutschen Sprache würde ich gerne Euere Kommentare lesen, und bedanke mich im voraus.


Wir sollten uns vielleicht einmal ein paar Satze anschauen, in denen _Grund _mit _woraus _wieder aufgenommen wird:
_Das ist der Grund, woraus das das Missverständnis erwuchs._
_Es gibt keinen Grund, woraus sich dies schließen ließe._
_Er suchte nach einem Grund, woraus das Gerücht entstanden sein kann.

_Wie Du siehst, sind dies Beispiele, in denen nicht nur die figurative Bedeutung _Grund=raison_, sondern auch die eigentliche Bedeutung _Grund=fonds_ noch sinnvoll ist:
_Das ist der Grund, woraus das das Missverständnis erwuchs. = C'est le fonds du quel le malentendu poussa.

_In Deinem _Satz Das ist der Grund, warum er gekommen ist _würde würde das nicht funktionieren:
_*Das ist der Grund, woraus er gekommen ist.
*C'est le fonds du quel il est venu.
_


----------



## bearded

Ich danke Euch allen für die interessante Diskussion und Euere Anregungen.


----------



## manfy

Auch ich bedanke mich bei berndf und Schimmelreiter für die ausführlichen Klarstellungen. Damit ist meine sprachliche Welt wieder heile!


----------



## Gernot Back

berndf said:


> Wir sollten uns vielleicht einmal ein paar Satze anschauen, in denen _Grund _mit _woraus _wieder aufgenommen wird:
> _Das ist der Grund, woraus das das Missverständnis erwuchs._
> _Es gibt keinen Grund, woraus sich dies schließen ließe._
> _Er suchte nach einem Grund, woraus das Gerücht entstanden sein kann._


Diese Sätze erachte ich allesamt als umgangsprachlich markiert.

Standardsprachlich müsste es heißen:
_Das ist der Grund, *aus dem* das Missverständnis erwuchs.
Es gibt keinen Grund, *aus dem *sich dies schließen ließe.
Er suchte nach einem Grund, *aus dem *das Gerücht entstanden sein kann._​
Relativpronomen, die mit "w" beginnen haben keinen *bestimmten*, sondern einen *allgemeinen *Bezug, sie beziehen sich auf substantivierte Adjektive, Indefinitpronomen und ganze (Teil-)Sätze (engl. _clauses_).

Sobald der Bezug bestimmt ist, sind standardsprachlich die üblichen Relativpronomen zu wählen, die mit "d" beginnen, ggf. in Verbindung mit einer separaten Präposition.

http://www.canoo.net/services/Onlin...but/Relativ/Einleitung.html#Anchor-Wahl-11481


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Gernot Back said:


> Diese Sätze erachte ich allesamt als umgangsprachlich markiert.
> 
> Standardsprachlich müsste es heißen:_Das ist der Grund, *aus dem* das Missverständnis erwuchs.
> Es gibt keinen Grund, *aus dem *sich dies schließen ließe.
> Er suchte nach einem Grund, *aus dem *das Gerücht entstanden sein kann._​
> Relativpronomen, die mit "w" beginnen haben keinen *bestimmten*, sondern einen *allgemeinen *Bezug, sie beziehen sich auf substantivierte Adjektive, Indefinitpronomen und ganze (Teil-)Sätze (engl. _clauses_).
> 
> Sobald der Bezug bestimmt ist, sind standardsprachlich die üblichen Relativpronomen zu wählen, die mit "d" beginnen, ggf. in Verbindung mit einer separaten Präposition.
> 
> http://www.canoo.net/services/Onlin...but/Relativ/Einleitung.html#Anchor-Wahl-11481


Dein Link besagt aber:

_Wenn das Bezugswort eine Nicht-Person ist, kann auch das entsprechende Pronominaladverb der Form wo(r)- stehen. Das Pronominaladverb wird aber in der Gegenwartssprache seltener verwendet als die Fügung Präposition und Pronomen:_
_Ich finde den Witz, worüber ihr lacht, gar nicht lustig. häufiger: Ich finde den Witz, über den ihr lacht, gar nicht lustig._
_Das Gebäude, worin ich arbeite, hat eine Klimaanlage. häufiger: Das Gebäude, in dem ich arbeite, hat eine Klimaanlage. _


@Gernot Back
Nur weil etwas seltener verwendet wird, ist es doch noch lange nicht umgangssprachlich markiert.


----------



## berndf

Die Beispielsätze sind Vorlagen aus dem 18. Jahrhundert nachempfunden.Ich habe das bewusst so gemacht, aus älteren Vorlagen moderne Beispiele zu konstruieren, um nicht Gefahr zu laufen, Erklärungen um kurzfristige, im Grunde belanglose Sprachmoden herum zu fabrizieren.

Egal, welchem Register man diese Beispiele zuordnet, sie zeigen einen fundamentalen Unterschied zu dem ursprünglichen Satz auf und erklären, warum in diesem _woraus_ keine Option ist.


----------



## Gernot Back

Schimmelreiter said:


> @Gernot Back
> Nur weil etwas seltener verwendet wird, ist es doch noch lange nicht umgangssprachlich markiert.


Diesen Kausalnexus habe ich auch nicht behauptet. Canoo sagt, das Relativpronomen mit "w" würde "seltener" mit bestimmtem Bezug verwendet und überhaupt auch nur dann, wenn es sich dabei um eine Nicht-Person handelt und ich sage, dass ich das *von vornherein* für keinen standardsprachlichen Gebrauch halte. Das ist alles!


----------



## elroy

bearded said:


> Auch 'weshalb' u.Ä. - mit Ausnahme von 'wieso' - sind in diesem Sinne zweideutig.


 Das habe ich nicht verstanden. Inwiefern sind diese Wörter für Dich zweideutig?


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> Das habe ich nicht verstanden. Inwiefern sind diese Wörter für Dich zweideutig?


Zweideutig in dem Sinne, dass sie sowohl  Relativ- wie auch (indirekte) Fragesätze einleiten können.
In einem Satz wie '_'ich kenne den Grund, warum du gekommen bist_''  ist 'warum' heutzutage zwar nur/vorwiegend interrogativ, in früheren Zeiten jedoch auch relativ gewesen (warum>worum=um was=wegen was/weswegen, vgl. ''darum''=deswegen und #7). Auch sinngemäß entspricht dieser Beispielsatz einem Relativsatz (...den Grund, aus dem..).
Weshalb und weswegen sind in diesem Sinne noch klarer zweideutig: _ich kenne den Grund, weshalb/weswegen du gekommen bist _= ich weiß, warum (indirekte Frage) aber auch ich kenne den Grund, 'wegen welchem' (relativ).  Relativsatz mit Fragesatz-'Geschmack' (flavour) oder umgekehrt.
Hoffentlich habe ich mich diesmal deutlicher ausgedrückt.

PS. In #7 ist mir ein Tippfehler unterlaufen: Überbleisel statt 'Überbleibsel'.


----------



## elroy

Sorry, ich sehe da keinen Bedeutungsunterschied, also keine Zweideutigkeit.


----------



## Gernot Back

Ich kann @bearded hier schon verstehen: Einen Bedeutungsunterschied gibt es da zwar sicher nicht, aber eine Ambivalenz, wie man den Satz analysiert.

_Ich kenne den Grund, warum du gekommen bist_​
entspricht ja inhaltlich ziemlich genau dem Satz:

_Ich weiß, warum du gekommen bist._​
Vielleicht ist man wegen dieser Bedeutungsentsprechung auch toleranter bei der Wahl des Relativpronomens, das sich auf das Nomen _Grund_ bezieht. Bei der zweiten Variante handelt es sich zweifelsohne um einen indirekten Fragesatz als Objektsatz, während wir es bei der ersten Variante mit einem Relativ-Attributsatz mit Bezug auf das Nomen _Grund_ zu tun haben. Dafür sollte man allerdings (wenn man vom Relativpronomen _*w*o_ mit Bezug auf einen Ort oder Zeitpunkt einmal absieht) eher ein mit "d" beginnendes Relativpronomen wählen. Der Satz sollte also eher heißen:

_Ich kenne den Grund, aus *d*em/*d*essentwegen/*d*essenthalben du gekommen bist._​
Relativpronomen mit "w" außer _welch-_ beziehen sich auf ganze vorher genannte Sätze oder Nebensätze, nominalisierte Adjektive, Indefinitpronomen oder auf gar nichts vorher Erwähntes (bei freien Relativsätzen à la _Wer nicht hören will, muss fühlen_ oder _Wes Brot ich es, des Lied ich sing'_.)

canoonet - Nebensatz: Funktion: Relativsatz: Einleitewort


----------



## bearded

bearded said:


> (...den Grund, aus dem..)





Gernot Back said:


> Ich kenne den Grund, aus *d*em


Genau.
Es freut mich übrigens, dass auch Gernot die von mir oben (versuchsweise) beschriebene 'Ambivalenz' wahrnimmt/spürt.  ''Zweideutigkeit'' war da wahrscheinlich nicht der richtige Begriff.


----------



## Hutschi

Schimmelreiter said:


> Ich finde den Witz, worüber ihr lacht, gar nicht lustig. häufiger: Ich finde den Witz, über den ihr lacht, gar nicht lustig.



Hier gibt es noch eine Besonderheit.
Wenn statt "den Witz" "das" verwendet wird, ist "worüber" gebräuchlicher:

_Ich finde das, worüber ihr lacht, gar nicht lustig. _


----------



## Kajjo

Gernot Back said:


> und ich sage, dass ich das *von vornherein* für keinen standardsprachlichen Gebrauch halte.


Das stimme ich vollen Herzens zu. Das klingt ganz grässlich und für mich schlichtweg falsch.



Hutschi said:


> _Ich finde das, worüber ihr lacht, gar nicht lustig. _


Ja, in dieser Ausnahme funktioniert es.


----------



## Gernot Back

Hutschi said:


> Ich finde das, worüber ihr lacht, gar nicht lustig.





Kajjo said:


> Ja, in dieser Ausnahme funktioniert es.


Eigentlich ist das keine Ausnahme; hier bezieht sich das Relativpronomen auf ein unbestimmtes sächliches Pronomen, das erst durch den Relativsatz konkretisiert wird.


			
				Canoonet.eu said:
			
		

> Bezugswort:Funktion Einleitewort:Einleitewort:
> 
> [TD valign="top"]sächliches Demonstrativ- oder Indefinitpronomen,
> sächliches unbestimmtes Zahladjektiv oder
> sächliches substantiviertes Adjektiv im Superlativ[/TD]
> 
> [TD valign="top"]
> Präpositionalobjekt
> oder
> Adverbialbestimmung
> mit Präposition[/TD]
> 
> [TD valign="top"]
> Pronominaladverb_ wo(r)-_
> [/TD]
> 
> Wenn das Bezugswort im Hauptsatz
> 
> unbestimmtes sächliches Demonstrativpronomen oder sächliches Indefinitpronomen (z. B. _das, dasjenige, dasselbe; alles, einiges, nichts, manches, etwas _u.a)
> sächliches unbestimmtes Zahladjektiv (z. B. _vieles, weniges_)
> sächliches substantiviertes Adjektiv im Superlativ (z. B. _das Beste, das Schönste, _auch_ das Einzige_)
> ist und das Einleitewort im Nebensatz Präpositionalobjekt oder Adverbialbestimmung mit Präposition ist, steht das entsprechende Pronominaladverb der Form_ wo(r)-: _
> 
> _Es gibt nichts, __worüber__ er keine Meinung hätte.
> Eine Weltreise ist etwas, __wovon__ wir schon lange träumen.
> Das Schönste, __woran__ sie sich erinnerten, war der Abschlussball.
> Geld war nicht das Einzige, __womit__ er sie unterstützte._


canoonet - Nebensatz: Funktion: Relativsatz: Einleitewort


----------



## Hutschi

Aber es funktioniert auch, wenn es vorher konkretisiert wird. Wie ist das einzuschätzen?

Worüber Ihr lacht, das finde ich gar nicht lustig.

Ich denke, es ist bereits durch den Kontext konkretisiert.

Man kann auch sagen: Ich finde das gar nicht lustig. (Hier ist nur der Kontext entscheidend.)


----------



## Gernot Back

Hutschi said:


> Worüber Ihr lacht, das finde ich gar nicht lustig.


Das würde ich eher als freien Relativsatz mit folgendem optionalen Korrelat analysieren, ähnlich wie:

_Ich finde es nicht lustig, worüber ihr lacht._​
Da wäre _es_ auch nicht als Bezugswort, sondern als Korrelat zu werten, das man auch weglassen könnte.
canoonet - Pronomen: Personalpronomen: es


----------



## Hutschi

Danke sehr. Allerdings verstehe ich Korrelat als etwas, das mit etwas anderem in Bezug steht. Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Bezugswort und Korrelat? Bezugswort ist ein Wort, Korrelat können auch mehrere Wörter sein? Oder ein Bezugswort hat keinen "Richtungspfeil", ein Korrelat dagegen schon?

Korellation als zufällige Übereinstimmung können wir ausschließen.


----------



## Gernot Back

Ein Korrelat ist eine pronominale Vorwegnahme bzw. Wiederholung eines Neben- oder Infinitivsatzes, um dessen Funktion im Matrixsatz zu verdeutlichen.

_Ich finde es nicht lustig, worüber ihr lacht._​_Worüber Ihr lacht, das finde ich gar nicht lustig. _​
Durch die Vorwegnahme bzw. Wiederholung wird in diesen Fällen klarer deutlich, dass es sich beim Nebensatz um die Akkusativergänzung zum Verb des Hauptsatzes, also einen Objektsatz handelt.


----------

